# Very First Lathe Project.



## 38Bill (Aug 10, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## kvt (Aug 10, 2015)

Way to go,  Keep it up.   There are a lot of projects on this site, (it just keeps making my list longer) pick some small ones and it will help you get use to things.    But making stuff for your items is also good.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice Work Bill!!!


----------



## ebgb68 (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice looking parts I wish my work was that far along.


----------



## coffmajt (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice work -- hope you continue to enjoy making pieces and parts you can use -- Jack


----------



## brino (Aug 11, 2015)

Excellent job!

There is nothing as rewarding as making your own tools to extend your capabilities.

-brino


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 11, 2015)

Looks good, The journey of a thousand miles begins with the first step. Mike


----------



## tpic402 (Aug 11, 2015)

LOOKS GREAT    and it will still be around 50yrs from now


----------



## brav65 (Aug 11, 2015)

Great job!  This site is great and I love to see what my fellow adventurers creat!


----------



## GarageGuy (Aug 28, 2015)

Your first project looks a lot better than mine did.  Great job!  The sky is the limit.

GG


----------



## schor (Aug 28, 2015)

Great job. Getting the gears right is a bit difficult the first few times. You mostly need to make sure you have enough clearance.


----------



## Doug71158 (Aug 30, 2015)

Good Job, Like you I am a newbie to metal turning although I have been a wood turner for many years. Isn't it great to be learning new skills and acquiring the ability to build things you were unable to do before. Metal turning is a lot more regimented and accurate than wood turning which is all done free hand. I am building a lot of little things  in order to build other things, sort of snowballs. Sites such as this are a fantastic source of information and help. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Terrywerm (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice work, Bill!


----------



## NEL957 (Mar 25, 2016)

Bill 
Welcome and the first is the way to start, one foot in front of the other. The drawbar turned out very nice and you will find the collets are just amazing to use. I made an ER 32 chuck for my South Bend and I would suggest at some point doing the same because it allows you to use it to hold long pieces of stock through the spindle. 
Good Luck and happy machining.
Nelson Collar


----------

